# PhotonVPS - Los Angeles & Dallas | 512MB, 20GB SSD, 2000GB BW – 50% 1st Month!



## Profuse-Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

*PhotonVPS* features an array of SSD Cloud Hosting solutions to meet the needs of any prospective customer. A wide range of our SSD Cloud Hosting can be used for the following:

VPN Tunnel, PPTP, Email Server for Work Group, Intranet System, Database, Game Server MMORPG, General Websites, Webhosting, Reseller Hosting and MORE!

*All services include the following:*

- Tier 4 Datacenter in Downtown Los Angeles, CA & Dallas, TX

- Disaster Planning N+2 Setup (Hardware, Generators, AC, Routers, Switches, Staff!)

- In-house On-site Staff!

- *Free DDoS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*

- You can view our ASN here: https://bgp.he.net/AS40676

- BGP optimized by Noction Intelligent Routing

- 24x7x365 semi-managed support

- *ShopperApproved* gives us *5 Stars*!

*** 50% off 1st month with JULYHALF2015! ***​

*** Free DirectAdmin/cPanel/Plesk with any SSD3 or higher plans! ***​
*Linux SSD Cloud Hosting Plans*

- CentOS 6.6 & 7.0 64bit

- Debian 7 64bit

- Fedora 20 64bit

- Ubuntu 14 64bit

*SSD X*


512 MB RAM
20GB SSD Disk Space
2000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
$5.95 ($2.98 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD 1*
1GB RAM
30GB SSD Disk Space
4000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
$10.95 ($5.48 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD 2*
2GB RAM
30GB SSD Disk Space
8000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
$20.95 ($10.48 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD 3*
4GB RAM
50GB SSD Disk Space
16000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
*Free cPanel/DirectAdmin/Plesk!*
$40.95 ($20.48 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD 4*
8GB RAM
70GB SSD Disk Space
32000GB Bandwidth
1000Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
*Free cPanel/DirectAdmin/Plesk!*
$80.95 ($40.48 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD 5*
16GB RAM
130GB SSD Disk Space
64000GB Bandwidth
1000Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
*Free cPanel/DirectAdmin/Plesk!*
$160.95 ($80.48 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now

*Windows SSD Cloud Hosting Plans*

- Windows 2003 Datacenter 32 & 64bit

- Windows 2008 Datacenter 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)

- Windows 2008 Datacenter R2 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)

- Windows 2012 Datacenter 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)

*SSD Windows X*


512 MB RAM
20GB SSD Disk Space
2000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
$10.95 ($5.48 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD Windows 1*
1GB RAM
30GB SSD Disk Space
4000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
$15.95 ($7.98 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now

*SSD Windows 2*


2GB RAM
40GB SSD Disk Space
8000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
$25.95 ($12.98 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD Windows 3*
4GB RAM
50GB SSD Disk Space
16000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
*Free Plesk!*
$45.95 ($22.98 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD Windows 4*
8GB RAM
70GB SSD Disk Space
32000GB Bandwidth
1000Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
*Free Plesk!*
$85.95 ($42.98 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*SSD Windows 5*
16GB RAM
130GB SSD Disk Space
64000GB Bandwidth
1000Mbit Port
1 IP
*Free DDOS mitigation up to 2 Gbps!*
*Free Plesk!*
$165.95 ($82.98 1st month with JULYHALF2015)
Order Now
*Addons:*cPanel: $12.00/Month

Parallels Plesk: $12.00/Month

DirectAdmin: $6.00/Month

*10Gbps Mitigation / 6,000,000 PPS: $99/Month*

*Reviews*

https://www.shopperapproved.com/certificates/www.photonvps.com/

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6408464

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6244049

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6241571

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6236851

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6396805

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6437972

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6611442

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6626398

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6621753

www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6622950

www.webhostingstuff.com/comments/PhotonVPS-22172.html

*Test IPs:*

Test IPv4 Los Angeles: 216.99.153.26

Test IPv6 Los Angeles: 2604:6600:0:c::2

Test IPv4 Dallas: 45.34.12.147

Test IPv6 Dallas: 2604:6600:2000:6::3

Dallas, Texas Looking Glass:

http://lg.texas.psychz.net

Los Angeles, California Looking Glass:

http://lg.lax.psychz.net/

- Lightning Speed Network!

- Fastest *ROUTES* to Asia!

*F.A.Q. *

*Q: How long does it take to setup a SSD Cloud? *

A: Setup is instant, however it may take up to an hour to deploy your SSD Cloud.

*Q: Where are your servers located? *

A: Los Angeles, California & Dallas, Texas

*Q: Are you a reseller or do you own your hardware? *

A: We are not a reseller and we own all the server and routers.

*Q: How long have you been in business? *

A: PhotonVPS - Since 2008; Profuse Solutions - Since 1999

*Q: Can you help transfer our data? *

A: Typically we can do this as long as you have the data in a cPanel or DirectAdmin panel.

*Q: What happens if I go over the monthly-allocated bandwidth? *

A: Your cloud will be suspended until bandwidth resets or you’ll have to upgrade to a higher package.

*Q: When does bandwidth reset then? *

A: Bandwidth is reset on the 1st of each month.

*Q: Do you allow adult content? *

A: Yes, we allow legal adult content on our servers.

*Q: Do you allow VPN & proxies on your server? *

A: Yes, you we allow VPN & proxies on our servers.

*Q: What methods do you accept for payment? *

A: Currently we accept all Major Credit Cards, Paypal, and Alipay.

*Q: Do you have any discounts for longer payment periods? *

A: Sure do, we offer 2 months free on annual payment cycles!

If you have any further questions or comments please contact us at sales (at) photonvps.com

*Come join the PhotonVPS social networks! *

Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/PhotonVPS

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PhotonVPS

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/117779475317703707923/

LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/company/photonvps


----------

